# Deborah Lippmann x DailyCandy, Starbucks inspired



## astokes (Dec 29, 2012)

http://www.dailycandy.com/everywhere/article/139119/Dedicated-Starbucks

I won this!

My nails are really beat up right now so no swatches for now.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 29, 2012)

So fun- congratulations!!


----------



## TacomaGirl (Dec 30, 2012)

Congrats! The caramel kisses shade looks beautiful.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 31, 2012)

Lovin the red. I have way too many reds but they still always look so pretty to me.


----------

